# New builed ,freezer to smoker.(deep freez by Amanda



## taz the builder (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello , IAm knew to this . IAm trying to use a stand up freezer by amana  . I was wandering can you use the aluminum insides ? The insulation seems fine ! I removed the plastice door shell  and started to remove the shelves.I have been researching this site for a while Ilove all the great ideas and builds I have seen


----------



## rubenyahir (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think so we can use aluminum but you can give it a try or try to contact palm beach real estate attorney .


----------

